# New Van Staal VR 175



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

I just wanted to give my initial thoughts on my new VS VR 175, which my wife got me for our anniversary. First impression was that it is very light compared to my VS150. It is also much smoother than the 150, when reeling.
I took it to the beach and spent 5 hours fishing with it. Unfortunately I didn't hook up with anything. I will say that it casts quite well, and the drag seems much smoother than the 150. I will update this report as I spend more time at the beach with it, but for now I really like it especially for the price.
Still not sure if I will run it with the bail or without.

Tight lines!

Gio


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

If i'm not mistaken the 175 falls in line capacity wise with the VS 200.

The following is from Staal's facebook page.

Here's a helpful comparison chart to see how the VR125/150/175 and 200 compare to their VS counterparts.









I've also heard they're pretty damn sweet.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Not sure, as I haven't compared the specs, but what I heard is that the VR175 is in between the VS150 and 200.


----------



## jesusE65 (Jan 7, 2014)

what do you think of the reel handle?


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

It seems strong, but time will tell. I really like the power knob, with the rubber insert. It is comfortable.


----------



## jesusE65 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok thats the only thing stoping me from getting one thanks


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Alan Hawk discusses this reel at the beginning of his review of the Penn Clash. It's worth reading. He plans on doing a full review soon


----------



## Northernhunter (Sep 28, 2014)

I have a vr 175 as well. So far very impressed with it. Also have vsb reels so I can compare. Very smooth reel compared to the vs. Finish is on part with vs except for a more matte finished used on body. Drag is excellent. Reeling under water for a few hours and no water intrusion so it does hold up to the idea of being submarine like as the vs. Only gripe I have so far with the 175 is the bail wire is too large. It rides closer to the rod than any other reel I have used. Enough so that depending on your grip it will brush your knuckles. Not sure what their thought process was on that. Like I said I guess it depends in your normal grip and how you normally hold the rod and reel. But back to the reel, the handle looks and feels cheap but I can tell you it isn't. It is tough. I did a little smacking around on it to see if it old Crack. It held up nicely. Yeah it's a new reel but I want to know what it can take and what it can't. I can tell you this, it is an extremely comfortable handle. Very nice feel to it. Now the drag clicker or some sort of lack there of is interesting as it has a faint clicking to it but not enough to actually hear and use. It detracts from the smoothness of the drag. Not sure what they were thinking there but it is kind of annoying. Simple fix, just remove it. I have read what Alan Hawk has said so far on this reel. He did a post on SOL and with his initial thoughts without doing a full blown review he has given it some excellent marks. Don't be surprised this ranks right up there with the vs and zb. Of course it comes as a competitor that RK design to compete with his previous designs in the vs and zb. I have heard that bailess kits usually don't balance well when replace a bail. I can tell you this one does not fall to that old idea. I'm not a bailess guy but I did fit the kit to it just to see. I can say it is very well balanced. Really no difference in that and a bailed setup. Time will tell how this reel fares but initially I have to say this could be a very good reel if it does as I expect. Right now I am using it in place of my Penn torque spinning reels to see if it can compare. Looking forward to an offshore trip to really putting it through the paces. Offshore the penn torque has fallen into the go to spinning reel for me. I know that shimano has better suited reels but I like having a sealed no worry reel when yakking. Something that can be dumped in the Sandy wash in the breakers with no fears of getting sand or water intrusion.


----------



## Northernhunter (Sep 28, 2014)

Well after a good bit of use I figured I would report back on how the reel is doing. I've caught a number of fish on it and it still does pretty well. I haven't abused the reel but I have done some surf fishing where it has been splashed on but I haven't done any underwater use with it as that really isn't something we normally do here. I've had the reel offshore and it has done well on good sized Amber jack as well as a few reds in the surf up to 44 inches. I have torn it down twice and cleaned as recommended using van staal recommended lube. Always rinse after each use as with any reel. The drag is nice and smooth and probably my favorite reel when it comes to how smooth the drag works . Line lay is beautiful and it cast as good as any reel out IMHO.

Now for the bad. In the beginning this reel was very smooth when reeling. Felt almost perfect especially for a sealed reel. As time has gone up it has started to get a very loose feel to it. In addition it has a small vibration that is hard to describe. It's a faint rumble feeling if I could describe it. It has continually gotten worse and is slightly noticeable when you make your first few cast of the day. As the day goes one it becomes very annoying and starts to actually make you hand feel a bit numb. It isn't in the handle and this reel has not seen any reel abuse or misuse like many in the NE do. But it has become uncomfortable enough that if I switch reels after a few hours of use to my penn spin fisher or torque they feel like a top of the line shimano. I have a vs200 and it has been used and abused but still feels like it did when it was new. Not sure what,the deal is with the vr buy I will be contacting Craig from van staal and see if they are willing to fix the issue or blow it off. I'm no fishing reel snob by any means and I am not sponsored or given free reels to use for reviews. With that being said I can openly be honest on what I have seen. I'm not brand loyal and have a mixed bag of reels. I use what works and as for the VR, if they can you find issue with the reel I will set it aside for guest that come to visit to use. I will update the thread after I get some more time and discussion in with Van Staal.


----------



## Northernhunter (Sep 28, 2014)

Well, I sent the reel in 2 weeks ago. Forgot to put my paper inside which stated the reason for repair as well as the route address. Decided to contact Vann staal to make sure I get the reel back and to explain the issues with someone in person. 3 phone calls midday and I get a message that they are sorry but no one in service is available to take my call. Can't leave message. Several emails with no responses as well. Guess we will have to see what comes of it. It's my first time using van staal service. So far not very impressed in the least bit. I have use Penn service and always had great response as well as usually getting a reel back within a week of shipping it out. Craig is good at making due for the fellows on the forums and I had hope he would help with the issue as he was my first contact to Van staal. Now he won't return emails either. I haven't badger ed them just let them know my return address and cause of sending in the reel. Already nor to happy spending $25 to send in a reel for warranty issue considering the cost of the reel.


----------



## Northernhunter (Sep 28, 2014)

After 2 weeks I got notice they shipped a new replacement reel. I finally got someone on the phone today. But for some reason they will not tell me what the failure is on the reel or why it took so long to decide to replace it. So I will end it with this..... The reel was great for a few months. Then it started to get rough. The reel is right a t a year old now. The warranty is 1 year. Had I not noticed over time the reel had a growing issue I might have blown it off till it had a complete failure. The warranty is 1 year so I would likely be left holding the bag in this one. The communication with Van Staal service has been a nightmare. Sadly I wouldn't recommend the reel to anyone till they get some time on them and possibly a version 2. I had high hopes for the reel as it pretty much was the perfect reel. For now I will go back to old reliable Penn torque and wait for my pre-order for a torque 2 to come in.


----------

